# Which EHD did you use for 211k as dvr conversion



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

This post is directed to anyone that has successfully attached an EHD for DVR comversion on a 211k

What external hard drive (EHD) did you use?

Any information you can post about your EHD, process of connecting and performance will be a good thing.

Please don't point me to any links that shows how to set it up. I know how. I want to read success stories by those that had success.

Thanks


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Grippy said:


> This post is directed to anyone that has successfully attached an EHD for DVR comversion on a 211k
> 
> What external hard drive (EHD) did you use?
> 
> ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grippy said:


> Please don't point me to any links that shows how to set it up.


Willful ignorance of already posted experience cannot be used for post such requests at Internet 

:down:


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I installed the Dish recommended WD MyBook AV 2TB drive on my 211k, called CS to activate the DVR features, and it works perfectly with no issues.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Willful ignorance of already posted experience cannot be used for post such requests at Internet
> 
> :down:


I don't understand what you mean. Please edit your post again to make it clear.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

NYDutch said:


> I installed the Dish recommended WD MyBook AV 2TB drive on my 211k, called CS to activate the DVR features, and it works perfectly with no issues.


Is it this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Security-Local-Backup-WDBFJK0020HBK-NESN/dp/B00E3RH5W2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397601686&sr=8-1&keywords=wd+2tb+mybook

Thanks


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

NYDutch said:


> I installed the Dish recommended WD MyBook AV 2TB drive on my 211k, called CS to activate the DVR features, and it works perfectly with no issues.


Sorry.. or this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Expander-eSATA-External-Drive/dp/B003MVZ60S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wouldn't be more helpful to re-read posts ? the theme was covered last two years, at least


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Grippy said:


> Sorry.. or this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Book-Expander-eSATA-External-Drive/dp/B003MVZ60S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Yes, that's the one...


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Seagate 1tb http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-External-Hard-Drive-ST310005EXA101-RK/dp/B001UI49XA/ref=sr_1_91?ie=UTF8&qid=1397610375&sr=8-91&keywords=1tb+seagate+hard+drive


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Question is, w/ all the current HD's available using USB 3.0, are they back-wards compatitble to the USB 2.0 Dish network requirement.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*HDD* in USB 3.0 enclosures backward compatible with USB 2.0 hosts by using proper USB cable.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> wouldn't be more helpful to re-read posts ? the theme was covered last two years, at least


Gee, Thanks for your help Wally. You're one of the good guys


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

NYDutch said:


> Yes, that's the one...


Thanks. Can it be turned off and back on without having DISH reformat and redetect?

Grippy


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

all EHD can be turned on/off, but you must do that by menu of 211/k/z as it it's *system* drive, not like an additional archival EHD as for 622/722/922/813/913


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> all EHD can be turned on/off, but you must do that by menu of 211/k/z as it it's *system* drive, not like an additional archival EHD as for 622/722/922/813/913


Thanks P Smith. One last question. Have you turned it off and back on via the menu? Was there any issue when you did that or was it transparent? 
Do you think if the drive is turned off in the menu power to the drive can be stopped afterward ? I am asking so I have as much info as possible so I don't make mistakes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes I did, many times, swapping many drives, used TT BlacX box
no issues been discovered [that time it was 211 model] for a couple years of swapping drives
yes, turn off power you will see special message when you could do that, IRD will reboot and will behave as regular receiver , not as DVR


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> yes I did, many times, swapping many drives, used TT BlacX box
> no issues been discovered [that time it was 211 model] for a couple years of swapping drives
> yes, turn off power you will see special message when you could do that, IRD will reboot and will behave as regular receiver , not as DVR


You have been a great help. I have been using this device to learn the process

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002

and it has been hit or miss. It wasn't my intention to use this as a permanent solution. I have a few drives in the closet and had hoped that my portable device would work better. I'm encouraged that you have success with the TT product and now I am altering my thought process. I would prefer to spend less on the TT product and use what I have then spend more on the WD solution. I am going to spend time over the weekend trying to get the Vantec product to work again and use the DISH software to start and stop the drive.

Many Thanks !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend the adapter for DVR's end user; it's directed to workbench of IT guy;
get something sturdy, not necessary TT dock, perhaps an enclosure with/without fan and WDC AV-GP drive


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Grippy said:


> Thanks. Can it be turned off and back on without having DISH reformat and redetect?
> 
> Grippy


My EHD gets completely powered down quite often, as does my 211k, since they're installed in my motorhome. I've never had a problem with either device when powering back up. The recordings on the EHD stay intact.


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

I can use any SATA, laptop or desktop in my Antec HDD case with the VIP211k. I can switch HDDs real easy too!

http://store.antec.com/Product/accessory-veris_media/mx-1/0-761345-77150-4.aspx


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I ran all three of my 211's for years on EHD docks, never used a self contained drive.

Swapped out drives when they became fuill and put in another 250GB SATA drive.

I prefer smaller drives so WHEN (not if) the drive fails I lose only 250GB max not 1-2 GB of programming.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> I ran all three of my 211's for years on EHD docks, never used a self contained drive.
> 
> Swapped out drives when they became fuill and put in another 250GB SATA drive.
> 
> I prefer smaller drives so WHEN (not if) the drive fails I lose only 250GB max not 1-2 GB of programming.


Which docks did you use?


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

foghorn2 said:


> I can use any SATA, laptop or desktop in my Antec HDD case with the VIP211k. I can switch HDDs real easy too!
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/accessory-veris_media/mx-1/0-761345-77150-4.aspx


Thanks. Looks like they are out of stock everywhere but Antec


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have Siig, Thermaltake BlacX, and several other brands.

Any SATA/USB 2.0 dock will work.

One dock for each receiver and swap out drives as needed.


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks to all posters for their help, guidance and patience. I hope this topic is an aid to someone else that has questions that cannot be answered by DISH as they are pathetic (more often then not) when asking anything beyond the routine.

I decided to go with this product because I think it will be the most reliable and should it not work the easiest to resell.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-Expander-eSATA-External-Drive/dp/B003MVZ60S/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you will tell us after one year of using it


----------



## Grippy (Oct 19, 2008)

It installed and worked just like I'd hoped


----------

